# Been there or not been there?



## Leecallaghan (Aug 21, 2018)

simple you say whether you have been to the above place or not

i will start

Dallas


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nope (I imagine this thread will be 90% no.)

Berlin


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope

Mexico city?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


Hawaii?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Nope. Kind of far for domestic.


Los Angeles?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes. 

Morocco?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet

canoeing down a mountain stream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

China


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Scotland?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No

Coronado Beach in California


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Tokyo?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

No

Earth?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes


The Bone Zone?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah me bums still sore

In the closet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

The beach?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes

Ikea?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes 

Photography dark room?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes.

Back of a police car?


----------



## AlexTheGr8 (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes but not inside, just parked my motorbike there 


Hell?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not yet.


Nude beach?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes in San Diego by mistake. I did not know until I saw all the wieners!


Submarine?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just the ride at Disneyland.


Las Vegas?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes for a paintball tournament.

The Burning Man festival?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Underwater?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sho

In a cave?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


Sex shop?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah

Mountain top?


----------



## LivingEverAfter (Sep 16, 2018)

Yes.

London?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not yet.

Miami?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Philippines?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Dairy Queen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

An Art Museum


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

yes


a nuclear bunker?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no

New York City?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


Burger King?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, often.


Train station?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, but rarely. 
Japan?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No


A frozen pond in the forest?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

In an underwater ancient city?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No sadly

Asia?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hong Kong?


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

No.

Hollywood?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Jail?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only on a tour before it opened.


Canada?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No 

Brazil?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nerp. 

Bangladesh?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

The Sun?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I live on the sun actually quite horrific.

South Korea?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Hawaii??


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I wish.... *sigh* 

Planet Tiamat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A Haunted House?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Australia??


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not yet.

Universal Studios Halloween Horror Nights?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ no but that sounds really fun!!

Tokyo during Christmas?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

A beauty pageant?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Las Vegas?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

Tennessee?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. I didn't like that place. *sniff* 

Nepal?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

New York City?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Iceland?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only the supermarket

New Zealand?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never have, but I would love to visit. 

Turkmenistan?


----------



## Joz (Oct 7, 2018)

No

Borneo?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Vietnam?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Cuba??


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah that's where I met 2pac

Bosnia?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

The Maldives?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Toronto??


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! Would be nice to visit! 

Jordan?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

Detroit??


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, several times!

Been to a desert?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once

Deep depths of the ocean?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Kinda Almost. 

Have you ever been to Arizona?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...but would love to visit that area of the country someday.

Mexico??


----------

